# Green spot on head??



## ElizabethJane (Mar 27, 2013)

My little Alice seems to have developed a green spot on her head. I noticed it this evening after her soak. Can anyone tell me what this may be?? I hope its nothing serious!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2013)

Not seeing it in the pic. Is it a piece of poo or detritus from the soak water? Get a soft toothbrush or a Q-tip and run some warm water over her head and see if it will come off.


----------



## ElizabethJane (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Green spot on head??*



Tom said:


> Not seeing it in the pic. Is it a piece of poo or detritus from the soak water? Get a soft toothbrush or a Q-tip and run some warm water over her head and see if it will come off.



The spot is a dark green color on the top part of her head, towards the right. I tried rubbing it off with my finger right after her soak, while she was still wet. Didn't seem to want to come off. I'll try using a q-tip in the morning, and see if i can get a better picture.


----------



## lkwagner (Mar 28, 2013)

I zoomed in and was able to see it but I'm not sure what it is


----------



## ElizabethJane (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, so I used a q-tip during her soak this evening. . . Turns out it was just a piece of dried up greens!! I was all worried thinking her head was molding or something (not sure if that can even happen). Relieved, but feeling a little silly! Lol. :shy:

Anyway, this is what it looked like:


----------



## akp022 (Mar 28, 2013)

ElizabethJane said:


> Ok, so I used a q-tip during her soak this evening. . . Turns out it was just a piece of dried up greens!! I was all worried thinking her head was molding or something (not sure if that can even happen). Relieved, but feeling a little silly! Lol. :shy:
> 
> Anyway, this is what it looked like:



Lol my little guy had a piece of dried up pepper on the top of his head the other day (at first I was a bit worried that it might be something else because it was really stuck on there) but it finally came off...after a bit of water and a lot of hissing and hiding on Aggie's part!


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha! So glad it wasnt a case of moldy head!


----------



## ElizabethJane (Mar 29, 2013)

akp022 said:


> ElizabethJane said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I used a q-tip during her soak this evening. . . Turns out it was just a piece of dried up greens!! I was all worried thinking her head was molding or something (not sure if that can even happen). Relieved, but feeling a little silly! Lol. :shy:
> ...



Lol! Alice just let me rub the q-tip around on her head! I think she may have enjoyed it, didn't try hiding or anything. I have yet to hear a tortoise hiss, do they all do it?




kanalomele said:


> Haha! So glad it wasnt a case of moldy head!



Hahaha! I know right!


----------

